# ::MSPaint Challenge::



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 27, 2007)

Hello!

Heres a quick fun game to help you pass the time of day.

I know that in this day and age of uber technology we have very creative means to make visual representations of anything our hearts desire. But in my humble opinion, nothing can do it with such grandure as MSPaint.

Now, if you have a PC, you should have MSPaint. If you don't, then you should kick right off at Bill Gates himself. If you have a MAC, then I suggest downloading a similar programme (I beleive theres a pretty good one called seashore? or something?)

Anyway - 


Rules of the Game :
---------------------------------------------------------------------
- Post your picture in response to the *MSpaint-Challenge* given by the previous poster.
- Follow your posting witha challenge to the next poster.
- All pictures must be drawn BADLY (it's funnier) using a MOUSE-ONLY in MSpaint.
- All pictures should be no wider than 750 pixels.

Note : these pics (with their low number of colors) are better if compressed and saved as GIF's. *
Note : 'photobucket.com' and ' imageshack.us' are two FREE image hosting services. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------

* I will now lay down the first two challenges as an example. *



" I BET YOU CAN'T DRAW A HELICOPTER IN MSPAINT !! "


----------



## dreamer72fem (Mar 28, 2007)

Here is my really crappy helicopter....and want the next person to draw a dragon
Stacey 

View attachment helli.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 28, 2007)

Pufffffffffffffffffffffffffff 

View attachment drgn.JPG


----------



## supersoup (Mar 28, 2007)

the next person must draw...a platypus!! and yes, my dragon is roasting a weiner.  

View attachment dragonofdoom.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 28, 2007)

supersoup said:


> the next person must draw...a platypus!! and yes, my dragon is roasting a weiner.




Okay, I clearly need to put more than 4 seconds into my art.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 28, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Okay, I clearly need to put more than 4 seconds into my art.



yes, 10 seconds m'lady. 10 seconds in paint, and you too can have museum quality draw-rins!! 

i love this thread because it makes me think of that skit with mike myers on snl...hello my name is simon, and i love to do my drawww-rins!


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 28, 2007)

supersoup said:


> the next person must draw...a platypus!! and yes, my dragon is roasting a weiner.









The next poster must draw a bucket filled with marshmellows!


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 28, 2007)

Now lets see an alligator


----------



## supersoup (Mar 28, 2007)

how about an alligator eating a bucket of marshmallows?

next person, draw an easter basket! 

View attachment alli.JPG


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 28, 2007)

platy puss  

View attachment drgn.JPG


----------



## Obesus (Mar 28, 2007)

Abacus, Shar-Pei, my astral-plane shaman's helper approves of the game! (Did I just draw a portrait of a pipe-smoking Shar-Pei wearing a fez and dinner jacket?...Gulp...YES!)


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 28, 2007)

supersoup said:


> how about an alligator eating a bucket of marshmallows?



Or better yet, a bucket full of marshmallows eating an alligator!!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 28, 2007)

ok, next up draw a happy tree


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 28, 2007)

View attachment 17280


Next person draw a ninja eating a hamburger.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 28, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> ok, next up draw a happy tree



Here's my happy tree. 






How about....a puppy at play.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 28, 2007)

lets, hear it for the happy trees! 




ok, next person can draw a theif stealing a tv


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Mar 28, 2007)

Basically, i rock ass at "20-second MS Paint with a TouchPad Art"!!

Now, i want to see......a shrubbery!! (with a tyrannosaurus rex in the background....eating a VW Beetle....with a hat on)

Best....thread.....ever

Mike


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 28, 2007)

touchpad paint is hard, but at least it makes it challenging





next up, rasta ducklings!


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 28, 2007)

View attachment 17285


Hmm, how about a monkey with a sword stabbing a pumpkin.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 28, 2007)

yay for the duckstas! 




now how about teeth having a party


----------



## elle camino (Mar 28, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> now how about teeth having a party


just so you guys know i am SO ON THIS.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## love dubh (Mar 28, 2007)

tea-th party.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2007)

* I wanna see a monkey in a palm tree juggling seashells*


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 28, 2007)

Late tooth party...


----------



## elle camino (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## love dubh (Mar 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


>



LOVEEEEE ITTTTTTTT.


----------



## elle camino (Mar 28, 2007)

<3.................................


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 28, 2007)

Look at those teeth go! 




and porkchop on vacation carries over to the next contender


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 28, 2007)

Man you guys are quick!


----------



## love dubh (Mar 28, 2007)

and the person after that should draw a vodka dating a bong.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes...Im a pervert, lol....I thought you said a vodka DOING a bong, lol. OOPS!!! SORRY IF IT OFFENDS, lol








I want to see a raft full of snakes falling down a waterfall


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2007)

Tom....I love how the bud has red cherry lips, lol. I have no artistic talent..you rock, lol


----------



## elle camino (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## elle camino (Mar 28, 2007)

ok NOW how about a porkchop on vacation.


----------



## love dubh (Mar 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


>



I LOVE IT. Very ExplodingDog. You win!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 28, 2007)

ok, my inspiration is running low, I'll have to restock





next up, a plumber removing a vicious mushroom from a shower, using an implement of your choice!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 28, 2007)

too slow with my chop.. 

View attachment choponholiday.JPG


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2007)

God you guys rock at this!!! This morning whilst lying in bed with me hubby I was lmao at his lame attempts of mouse art, lol...welllll let me telllll you, lol. I suck!!! you guys with your cunning back grounds, lol. I'll just stick to poetry, lol, this painting stuff is for you professionals!!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 28, 2007)

time to get extreeeeeame! WOO!





if nobody feels brave enough to do the plumber then you can always throw something together with:
1 Penguin, 
1 Blue Toothbrush,
1 refridgerator
and a set of dentures, hmm or is that worse, well, you've got plenty to be getting on with, so hurry those fingers


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 28, 2007)

View attachment Penguin.JPG


Next...

Elephant and koala bear making a sandcastle by the sea


----------



## Tooz (Mar 28, 2007)

I am SO on this when I get home tonight.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2007)

Ok, I want big bird in drag, on a motorcylce on an ice burg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 28, 2007)

LMAO @ the sandy koala!!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> LMAO @ the sandy koala!!!




LOL....I had to google Koala, lol, I couldnt remember how their head was shaped, lol


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 28, 2007)

Id like to see Hello Kitty in bondage gear, or dressed as Elvis, doing something appropriate...
(lol I thought it was motorcyle OR an iceberg.... er.. the motorcycle sunk!) 

View attachment bigbird.JPG


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 28, 2007)

Very cool drawings! That was fun... I'm going to get a better mouse and prepare myself for tonight...

Thanks for the reps Ruby!

fa_man_stan


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 28, 2007)

Next drawing... Cars making love.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 28, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Very cool drawings! That was fun... I'm going to get a better mouse and prepare myself for tonight...
> 
> Thanks for the reps Ruby!
> 
> fa_man_stan



My mouse hates going vertical so my drawings are terrible lol, but thats part of the fun! ps. Love that Elvis Kitty!


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Mar 28, 2007)

Now, i want.....a fish, with a cigar...in a suit, playing guitar  

Mike


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 28, 2007)

confound it too late , I shall post it anyway


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Mar 28, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> confound it too late , I shall post it anyway



Thats cheating!! You can't even see any cars!!


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 28, 2007)

I sure folks have seen my 'Tiny' and 'FFA' cartoons. Here's an early one featuring FFA Board favorites, Auntie Oggle and Wellington, using his actual observations.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Wells1.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 28, 2007)

*NEXT-A guinea pig doing a pole dance in a dodgy adult bar, lol*


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Mar 28, 2007)

And i would now like to see.....a frog in a dog on a log, but only using colours that start with vowels.


----------



## RVGleason (Mar 28, 2007)

Another Wellington cartoon with an actual appearance of the man himself.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment WellsieB.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 28, 2007)

HOW DO YOU PEOPLE DO IT?

I must have missed the MSPaint generation. I never even knew I had it until now.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 28, 2007)

that frog/dog on a log with only colors with vowels was hard *fat girl cries*

View attachment 17312


I want to see a cow, squirting it's udders at Old McDonald.


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 28, 2007)

I am really shocked that no one posted a female car getting "rear ended" by a male car...*wink*.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Mar 28, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> And i would now like to see.....a frog in a dog on a log, but only using colours that start with vowels.



Hey!! These guinea pigs aren't dancing, only pouting seductively!!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 28, 2007)

moving swiftly on . .




how about a . .. mime artist on an exploding swing, heh that should keep you busy for a while


----------



## elle camino (Mar 28, 2007)

guys i think the suggestions for new ones should be a lot more simple! if they're too specific there's not as much room for creativity. 
imho!


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 28, 2007)

The mime fell off of the swing  


I'd like to see "The end of the rainbow"


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 28, 2007)

next up, The Moon, slagging off or showing general disrespect to something of your choice


----------



## mango (Mar 28, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> next up, The Moon, slagging off or showing general disrespect to something of your choice









 

*OK..

I wanna see a baboon's ass on acid!

 *


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 28, 2007)

mango said:


> I wanna see a baboon's ass on acid!







*Notice the acid is very hot and is on fire, under the baboon's ass. *


Next up is a cell phone being eaten by sharks _on_ a desert island!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 28, 2007)

poor little bugger, this is going to be like one of those dem carphone warehose adverts.





your next painting, if you choose to accept it, is Samurai Binman!


----------



## mango (Mar 29, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> your next painting, if you choose to accept it, is Samurai Binman!








* 


Show me.... Hitler On Ice!!

 *


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 29, 2007)

Okay, since I couldn't find a still from History of the World part I...

View attachment Hitleronice.jpg


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 29, 2007)

Draw...A donkey jumping a dirtbike across the Mississippi River 

View attachment hitt.JPG


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2007)

View attachment donkey.jpg


I wanna see an iguana eating icecream and a roll of toilet paper riding a unicycle.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 29, 2007)

*I want to see a clown riding a giant chicken who has laid a dinosaur egg*


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 29, 2007)

< Headmistress >

STOP! (Hammer Time)

Now, I'm going to just have to ease you all down here one second and remind you creative types that this is an MSPaint Challenge.

So a small revision of the rules - 

That means the pictures must be created from MSPaint. (or MAC equivolent thereof)

They should be relevant to the suggestion created by the last person. 

You must create them using mouse only (keyboard is ok for long amounts of text)

And (now this is very important) they must be crap. (It's funnier)

Any person deemed to be using *shudder* photoshop, will be given a stern talking to and should expect a short sharp shock from the smack fairy. And the inclusion of images not created in MSPaint (Ie photographs) will be highly looked down on.

Also, if you want to put in random MSPaint pictures that have nothing to do with the thread whatsoever, then you will be thought of as a little slow and will be put in the special class.

Now, carry on! Or I shall make you do it in your vest and pants.


< /Headmistress>


----------



## mango (Mar 29, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> *I want to see a clown riding a giant chicken who has laid a dinosaur egg*




*I have way too much time on my hands...

 *






*Would like to see - a spaceship under intergalactic attack from a fleet of giant cosmic insects.  *


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 29, 2007)

mango said:


> *I have way too much time on my hands...
> 
> *
> 
> ...




LMFAO! That's even better than I imagined, lol


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 29, 2007)

Bet you can't draw a shot from the classic deleted film 

"Daleks & Cybermen: The love that dare not speak it's name".

in MSPaint!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 29, 2007)

KurvyKel said:


> OMG! I love this thread...keep them coming.



And just where is yours missy?????


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 29, 2007)

heh, I haven't seen that deleted film but this was the first thing that sprung to mind





next up "The battle betwixt coke and pepsi"


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 29, 2007)

Bwah hahahaHahahahahahahahahahaaaaa!!!


----------



## ActionPif (Mar 29, 2007)

19th century Berlin...with groundhogs.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 29, 2007)

*How about gansta care bears doing a drive-by pie toss?*


----------



## Cat (Mar 29, 2007)

Clearly I am not quick enough to even finish before others already post...! DOH! 

View attachment pepsicoke.JPG


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2007)

View attachment carebear.jpg


I'd like to see bumblebees and spiders breakdancing.


----------



## SummerG (Mar 29, 2007)

hah... i suck at this... i wanna see a hippo and a giraffe watching TV


----------



## Cat (Mar 29, 2007)

...watching TV...


And I want to see a scene from Moulin Rouge, the movie. 

View attachment giraffhippo.jpg


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Mar 29, 2007)

Now...i would like to see...something better than mine!! How about...the Firefox Fox chasing the little AIM/AOL man! 

View attachment Dim 3.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 29, 2007)

*He's dumb. But you can do the firefox fox chasing the aim man, but make the aim man a ninja rastafarian*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 29, 2007)

I won't be intimidated.


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 29, 2007)

Fear the stealth and dreadiness of NINJA RASTIFARIAN AIM DUDE!!!






I gotta say I'm proud of this one.

Now lets go w/ a tap dancing llama ^_^


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2007)

Here's a firefox chasing a rastafarian aim dude.

View attachment firefox.jpg


Knottyone beat me... so lets go with his ---- "tap dancing llama"


----------



## thisgirl (Mar 29, 2007)

View attachment martini time2.GIF

mmmmmartini time!


----------



## thisgirl (Mar 29, 2007)

View attachment girly.JPG

this is fuuuuun... and I am sooooo not good at this! hahahah


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 30, 2007)

Here's your tap-dancing llama. Now I want to see cat in cowboy boots.   

View attachment llama.JPG


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 30, 2007)

*I want a humback whale riding a 2 humped camel side in the northpole hunting penguins

And to those of you posting random paintings...booooo!! Play the game!!!!*


----------



## mango (Mar 30, 2007)

*Here's my Cat in Cowboy Boots (or my "Puss In Boots" hehe)... too slow getting it done and Photobuckets was just presently under "Site Maintenance" (down for an hour.... grrrr)

 *


----------



## Krissy12 (Mar 30, 2007)

/late, sorry, I was bored.

I know the handwritten text is definitely not a mouse, but I don't have a working mouse. I do everything online with my Wacom pen. 

But, since I can't play within the rules, I'll just sit back and watch the fun! 

I'd love to see someone's interpretation of "The sound of music"


----------



## thisgirl (Mar 30, 2007)

ok-- i suck-- i obviously didnt get the point of this game-- so I am trying again... 
View attachment sound of music.JPG



I wanna see an alien riding rollercoasters... heheheh


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 30, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> And to those of you posting random paintings...booooo!! Play the game!!!![/B][/SIZE]



Ok...maybe we need a random mspaint thread. I had fun trying it out for the first time, and like Elle I have more fun working off of looser suggestions that allow you to dream up whatever feels right. Or no suggestions at all. Or a beginners' thread. lol.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 30, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ok...maybe we need a random mspaint thread. I had fun trying it out for the first time, and like Elle I have more fun working off of looser suggestions that allow you to dream up whatever feels right. Or no suggestions at all. Or a beginners' thread. lol.


I'd totally join in! This is my first time ever playing with MS paint, lol..and I think trying to draw what other people suggest is effing funny


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 30, 2007)

*I want a humback whale riding a 2 humped camel side in the northpole hunting penguins


*


----------



## thisgirl (Mar 30, 2007)

THATS SOOOOOO AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!hahaha-- that made me laugh so hard! thank you for the laugh!!!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 30, 2007)

I dont have MSPaint  at least I can't find it anywhere on the computer. This game looks really fun though!

Does photoshop count?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 30, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> I dont have MSPaint  at least I can't find it anywhere on the computer. This game looks really fun though!
> 
> Does photoshop count?



Ella, go to "Accessories" and look for "paint". I never really noticed it either. It comes with windows, I believe, consistently.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 30, 2007)

Ella Bella said:


> I dont have MSPaint  at least I can't find it anywhere on the computer. This game looks really fun though!
> 
> Does photoshop count?



Ella, I have to fess, I also did my drawing with Photoshop because I have a Mac and that's the only paint program that I have. For the sake of this thread I think all that counts is that the drawing is done by hand (paint features, no pasted photographs...)

fa_man_stan


----------



## NettieBet (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm not to good at this! lol This was a tough one! 
How about a fish walking a tightrope over a volcano? :batting:


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 30, 2007)

NettieBet said:


> I'm not to good at this! lol This was a tough one!
> How about a fish walking a tightrope over a volcano? :batting:




you sooooo rock, lol....yaya you


----------



## thisgirl (Mar 30, 2007)

View attachment whale on a camel.JPG

HAHAHA-- this is haaaaaaaalariously baaaaaaaad

ok-- I wanna see NESSY vs godzira


----------



## NettieBet (Mar 30, 2007)

well thanks...it's not da Vinci, but it worked lol


----------



## thisgirl (Mar 30, 2007)

DANG -- Mine suuuucks!


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 30, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> *I want a humback whale riding a 2 humped camel side in the northpole hunting penguins
> 
> 
> *









Now I want a picture of the 'DJ Jerry Springer' and his wheels of steel!


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 30, 2007)

Gaargh! Too late, too late..


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 30, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Ella, go to "Accessories" and look for "paint". I never really noticed it either. It comes with windows, I believe, consistently.



Ahhh cool! Found it. I think I'm better with photoshop though LOL


----------



## JustPlainJim (Mar 30, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> *I want a humback whale riding a 2 humped camel side in the northpole hunting penguins*



You got it!






Captions, anyone?

Here's mine-
Whale: "I thought penquins were at the SOUTH pole?"
Camel: "Aww, get off my back, will ya?!" (dumb, I know)


----------



## NettieBet (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## JustPlainJim (Mar 30, 2007)

Too late! Dangit!!


----------



## thisgirl (Mar 30, 2007)

THIS IS THE GREATEST THREAD EVER!! hahaha-- what talent you all have! 
I cant seem to get paint to do so well with my mouse-- you guys have talent... 
the sad thing is-- I can draw anything under the sun!!!
must practice


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 30, 2007)

lol! I can;t draw anything! But MSPaint makes anything possible!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 30, 2007)

I believe the last request was a fishy walking on a tightrope over a volcano. If I'm wrong then excuse the bad drawing. lol 
If I'm not, I want to see a pretty night sky. 

View attachment fishy2.JPG


----------



## elle camino (Mar 30, 2007)

guys seriously it's the mspaint thread, not the 'who can think of the most KOOKY CRAZY OMG NUTBALL suggestion for the next person' thread.
less is more.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 30, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 17285



Prints of this would sell.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 30, 2007)

JustPlainJim said:


> You got it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a very good job and simply hilarious!!! "D


----------



## JustPlainJim (Mar 31, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> That is a very good job and simply hilarious!!! "D



Thanks, muchly! I got fairly good at drawing with a mouse when I get so horribly bored at work. XD Company machines don't have Solitaire or Minesweeper.

(( Side note: That pic was my 200th post!! ))


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 31, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Prints of this would sell.



I was really diggin' that too. Fat and Proud, you did a excellent job. :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 31, 2007)

JustPlainJim said:


> Thanks, muchly! I got fairly good at drawing with a mouse when I get so horribly bored at work. XD Company machines don't have Solitaire or Minesweeper.
> 
> (( Side note: That pic was my 200th post!! ))



Your welcome. Congrats on getting 200 posts, likewise.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 31, 2007)

elle camino said:


> guys seriously it's the mspaint thread, not the 'who can think of the most KOOKY CRAZY OMG NUTBALL suggestion for the next person' thread.
> less is more.


You couldnt be any more wrong. Did you even read the first post? This is a GAME...it's supposed to be crazy...not just a random painting thread where you toss in whatever. 

Join in...it is fun trying to draw people's visions and come up with your own.

So seriuosly....read the first post....then'll you will realise you are the one not following the rules


----------



## mango (Mar 31, 2007)

*How about doing a self portrait - maximum paint time - 10 minutes!

GO!

 *


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 31, 2007)

It's not THAT accurate, this is what I hope to look like when I hit 350, lol...but it only took me 7 minutes or so, lol...Hope you enjoy

*Now I want to see a scene from the Wizzard of Oz*


----------



## mango (Mar 31, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> *Now I want to see a scene from the Wizzard of Oz*









 


*OK... ummm... a portrait of your favourite celebrity.

*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 31, 2007)

Awwwwwsome! The Emerald City You so rock...I tried to rep you but it told me I had to spread around some, lol.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 31, 2007)

You guys are too quick for me!
fa_man_stan


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 31, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Awwwwwsome! The Emerald City You so rock...I tried to rep you but it told me I had to spread around some, lol.



I repped mango for you (and for his cool art)!

Stan


----------



## mango (Mar 31, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> I repped mango for you (and for his cool art)!
> 
> Stan



*Cheers, mate!

 *


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 31, 2007)

My favorite celebrity...Robert Smith. Or, you can take it as Edward Scissor Hands if you like. lol
I'd like to see a blue unicorn in outer space. Yes, back to the wackiness. 

View attachment RS.JPG


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 31, 2007)

View attachment 17509


Next person draw a sumo wrestler.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 31, 2007)

Les Toil said:


> Prints of this would sell.



I think anything in a rasta hat rules. And thanks, that totally means alot coming from *gasp* les toil :wubu:


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 31, 2007)

PrettyKitty said:


> I believe the last request was a fishy walking on a tightrope over a volcano. If I'm wrong then excuse the bad drawing. lol
> If I'm not, I want to see a pretty night sky.



I'll do no such thing - Bad drawing is what this is all about!

See? Check it - 





D'oh! I missed a whole page of thred... Durr!


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 31, 2007)

FatAndProud said:


> View attachment 17509
> 
> 
> Next person draw a sumo wrestler.










Ok, I STILL wanna see Tony Blair and George Bush recreating a scene from star wars.


----------



## FatAndProud (Mar 31, 2007)

View attachment 17510


I want to see Oompa Loompas.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 31, 2007)

oh how I rock, lol....it had been so long since I have seen Willy Wonka....wow.


I wanna see Adam and Eve on a tropical island


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 31, 2007)

Adam & Eve. 
Now I want to see a bear doing karate. 

View attachment adam and eve.JPG


----------



## elle camino (Mar 31, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> You couldnt be any more wrong. Did you even read the first post? This is a GAME...it's supposed to be crazy...not just a random painting thread where you toss in whatever.
> 
> Join in...it is fun trying to draw people's visions and come up with your own.
> 
> So seriuosly....read the first post....then'll you will realise you are the one not following the rules


um.
i don't really think you get what i was saying, but whatever. MSpaint thread, not important. 
as for me joining in, check page 2. 


point of this post, however:


mango said:


>


i'm not really sure why, but i really love this. like, i'd print it out and put it on my wall if i hadn't slacked on buying new colored ink for my printer.


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 31, 2007)

There - 







Bare, doing karate...



What?



OK, bet you can't draw an x-rated episode os The Muppets


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 31, 2007)

lol....I sooo did my best...sorry it is crap!


*I want to see a unique interpretation of Hanzel and Grettle*


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Mar 31, 2007)

Assignment for the week in the photoshop class I'm taking. Pretty sucky, but I am no artist LOL. I took the class to learn image editing but have to do all this stuff too! 

It was fun though and I was like a silly little girl calling my kids into the computer room to see what mommy drew.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Mar 31, 2007)

back, did you miss me?  lets get the creative juices flowing again




next up, please can you draw me a diagram of how your creative juices work, your own personal juices, if other juices are involved feel free to paint those too, just a nice juicy pic thats all I ask


----------



## thisgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

THey kinda jumble around and spill out.... 
View attachment CREATIVITY.JPG



Show me some frogs dancin!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2007)

View attachment FROGS.jpg


Draw any cartoon character of your choosing.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 1, 2007)

I thought I would jump on the-- well actually I wasn't thinking at all. 

View attachment BOOZ.jpg


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 1, 2007)

gadget paradox




Simon says draw Legolas on a skateboard:happy:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 3, 2007)

Legolas on a skateboard...lol
I want to see Frankenstein's monster break dancing. 

View attachment legolas.JPG


----------



## Jeannie (Apr 4, 2007)

I want to see a Robot serving dinner to a fat lady. :eat2:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 4, 2007)

Can I have.... a fat lady floating in a swimming pool!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 5, 2007)

Overhead shot of fat lady floating in a pool...hehe Draw your dream car. 

View attachment fat girl.JPG


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 5, 2007)

PrettyKitty said:


> Overhead shot of fat lady floating in a pool...hehe Draw your dream car.



omg that has to be the cutest pic yet, adorable!! I'll leave the dream car to someone else.. as my dream car would contain a huge fridge of luxury food and drinks, a hot tub and my fantasy FA, and my mouse isnt up to all that!


----------



## mango (Apr 9, 2007)

*I still haven't gotten around to drawing a dream car... but I did come across this Youtube link.

How to paint the MONA LISA with MS PAINT
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk2sPl_Z7ZU

I believe this guy has obviously used a graphic tablet and traced it. 
He also has some sort of custom color palette but its still interesting to watch.
The music makes it good too.


*


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2007)

mango said:


> *I still haven't gotten around to drawing a dream car... but I did come across this Youtube link.
> 
> How to paint the MONA LISA with MS PAINT
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk2sPl_Z7ZU
> ...



Dude, that rocked! :bow:


----------



## Tooz (Apr 9, 2007)

PrettyKitty said:


> Overhead shot of fat lady floating in a pool...hehe Draw your dream car.



Dream car! (Just go with it.)




Gimme...a hip-hop penguin and a beat boxin' kitten.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Apr 9, 2007)

mango said:


> *
> He also has some sort of custom color palette
> 
> 
> *



We all have access to those colours In MSPaint go to the colours tab and click edit colours. Whichever colour you had selected before you went to that tab, will now be replaces by the colour you select. It is brilliant And or I have too much time on my hands.

That was very impressive to watch though, lol...have have 0 artistic talent, lol.


----------



## qtttlkmop (Aug 3, 2007)

...

.....


----------



## Pookie (Aug 3, 2007)

Gimme...a hip-hop penguin and a beat boxin' kitten...... Well... I tried!! the blue stuff around the kitten is spit and slobber that surely that noise making must create







Now.... can I please see a bungee jumping princess


----------



## troubadours (Aug 3, 2007)

bungee jumping princess?  






up next... cat dentist?


----------



## moore2me (Aug 4, 2007)

Next, how about a cat watching a fish in a fish bowl? 

View attachment dentist7.JPG


----------



## SummerG (Aug 4, 2007)

I'd like to see some butterflies in a field of daisies


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 4, 2007)

My very first attempt ever with MS Paint!! Butterflies and daisies! LOL!

Grrr - can someone tell me how to resize the damn thing?!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 4, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> My very first attempt ever with MS Paint!! Butterflies and daisies! LOL!
> 
> Grrr - can someone tell me how to resize the damn thing?!



You can email it to me @aol (same name as here) and I will resize for you


----------



## moore2me (Aug 4, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> My very first attempt ever with MS Paint!! Butterflies and daisies! LOL!
> 
> Grrr - can someone tell me how to resize the damn thing?!



I know of at least four ways to do this in MS paint. Here are the three easiest:

1.) At top of menu bar, click on Image, then Attributes. Select change width & height. Be sure and change each one an equal amount or it will distort your picture; or

2.) At top of menu bar, click on Image, then Stretch & Skew. Change the vertical & horizontal percentages. (I try small steps at a time, like 90% for each.) Again, equal amounts to avoid distortion; or

3.) At any corner of the white canvas of your creation, make your cursor turn into a double pointed arrow. This will allow you to "push" the painting in and make it a smaller size.

At the end of each above step, save your image as a different name. Also, if the bmp is too large in KB, try saving it as a jpg.


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 5, 2007)

Changing it to a jpg worked! Thanks!! And now you'll see - it was hardly worth the effort!

I'd like to see an SSBBW in a pirate costume! (thinking of the Vegas bash! lol) 

View attachment Daisybutterflies.JPG


----------



## Catkin (Aug 5, 2007)

Vicious daisies would be awesome.






I would like to see...*your perfect pet.* Vague, I know


----------



## troubadours (Aug 5, 2007)

my perfect pet would be a cute owl.. i love owls! :happy:






i can't think of anything new to draw :doh:


----------



## SummerG (Aug 5, 2007)

bbw pirate... ya know, because she has black and white stripes and black eyeliner? lol... i'd like to see giraffes on vacation


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 6, 2007)

aww man, I'm soo behind, awesome that the thread is back though, gives me something to do between being turned down for mindless jobs




next challenge is still "giraffes on vacation"


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Aug 6, 2007)

I'd like to see Darth Vader at a strip club.....

In MSPaint!!!


----------



## Catkin (Aug 6, 2007)

I am sorry. Very, very sorry. Was the first thing I thought of...






Aaand I wanna see...*dogs at a wedding*


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 6, 2007)

Cool, it has been resurrected.  Dogs at a wedding.

And I would like to see your favorite thing to eat. 

View attachment dog wedding.JPG


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 6, 2007)

oy. This was my very first attempt at MS Paint. Please be gentle.

View attachment my1stlob.JPG​
I want to see "The Ugly Bug Ball"


----------



## moore2me (Aug 7, 2007)

Here goes my effort . . . . .

Next how about a hot dog? 

View attachment bug ball2.JPG


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm sure some ladies would find Dog hot 




if you don't get it go here www.dogthebountyhunter.com and all shall become groaningly clear

next up, draw what the words "burlesque entertainment" means to you
(no essays please) (and no pictures of essays)
(even if burlesque entertainment means an essay to you, in which case draw something rude and you'll be halfway there)


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 7, 2007)

View attachment 24392


I'd like to see Lady Godiva eating watermelon.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 7, 2007)

JoyJoy, 

Where's your burlesque picture?


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 7, 2007)

Umm..that's it. He said a picture of what burlesque means to me, so since I always think of strip tease before the other aspects of burlesque...well..there you go.


----------



## Lady at Large (Aug 7, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> I'm sure some ladies would find Dog hot



Wow, what Paint-erly skillz, even foreshortening...excellent!


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 7, 2007)

how did I miss this thread all these months??? lol 

I never seem to have a lot of luck uploading pics onto this thing, but if this works, then here is my Lady Godiva eating watermelon. lol 

....and I want to see Jay Leno making a pizza. 

View attachment LadyGodivaEatingWatermellon.JPG


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 9, 2007)

here we go, I know its pants but I've had 5 shotes and threee ponts too manyes 




I wanna see your fav celeb heart throb where you'd want em


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Aug 9, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> I wanna see your fav celeb heart throb where you'd want em



Uuuummmmm......







Nuff said?

Its Dog and chocolate!!! :eat2: 

/ plagarism


----------



## Mishty (Aug 9, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Nuff said?
> 
> Its Dog and chocolate!!! :eat2:
> 
> / plagarism



sooo..what's the next challenge?


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 9, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> / plagarism



SV's last post was plagiarism and shall be struck from the record forthwith, continue my painty bretheren with the request of:
"I wanna see your fav celeb heart throb where you'd want em"


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Aug 9, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> SV's last post was plagiarism and shall be struck from the record forthwith, continue my painty bretheren with the request of:
> "I wanna see your fav celeb heart throb where you'd want em"



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!! 

Hey, its the best form of flattery!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 10, 2007)

well then you'll have to wait to read my novel till after its published 

anyway back to MS painting, is there none out there brave enough to take up this task?

someone had better, or they'll be a right royal spanking, of course it may be your prefference to have the spanking anyway, all needs will be catered for, we aim to please, may I take your coat? it looks like it might be worth a bob or two, somebody please end my rambling, I'm having paint withdrawl symptoms here!


----------



## Mishty (Aug 10, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> anyway back to MS painting, is there none out there brave enough to take up this task?



I'm gonna try it...but I swear if you make fun.....you're goin down


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 10, 2007)

no worries, I make sandwiches not fun


----------



## Mishty (Aug 10, 2007)

Dr.House aka Hugh Laurie in my bath tub. naked of course...:batting: 

This only took ten minutes between phone calls at work...so yeah. it's not that great. sue me.

oh and I wanna see... paris hilton...something bad, or weird...or horrid...whatever. 

View attachment hueyyy.jpg


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 11, 2007)

ok this took me like an hour mainly because I have never drawn hilton or ditto before but I'm pretty pleased with the end result




next challenge is "an Englishman, Irishman and a Scotsman"
just stereotype away


----------



## SummerG (Aug 11, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> "an Englishman, Irishman and a Scotsman"



my dad is all 3 (and more) wrapped in one 



I'd like to see cheeseburgers and hotdogs dancing


----------



## Mishty (Aug 12, 2007)

_I'd like to see cheeseburgers and hotdogs dancing _....


I wanna see a bunch of fat hippies/flower children! :batting: 

View attachment __funk.jpg


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm amazed at myself that I didn't include drugs, I must be growing up
nah, couldn't happen, 





ok, next person draw me their favourite song (if your favourite song doesn't conjure up any easy imagery then choose another)


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Aug 12, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> ok, next person draw me their favourite song (if your favourite song doesn't conjure up any easy imagery then choose another)



Oooh! So much to choose from! But have to go with a party classic from The Sweet. Especially cos I can't get it out my head now...







Sorry if you don't know it...this is my lasting memory of too many family holidays in Butlins. I know all the dance moves too.

Oooh ooh ooh! Ok.. I want to see a shot from your favourite disney movie, as if it was directed by Quentin Tarantino..In MSPaint!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 12, 2007)

heh, this was a great idea




ok, next I wanna see Jesus riding a unicorn


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 13, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> ok, next I wanna see Jesus riding a unicorn




My first contribution to this thread.. yay. 

Next, how about a self portrait of you - brushing your teeth and/or riding a skateboard, clothing optional.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 13, 2007)

Me brushing my teeth...naked  



Let us see what you wear/or don't wear while you browse the Dim Boards.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 13, 2007)

Missblueyedeath said:


> Let us see what you wear/or don't wear while you browse the Dim Boards.



I prefer to browse the Dims boards in my flamingo suit. I also like to see what others wear (or don't wear) while they are browsing the board. Yes, I am a voyeur. 

View attachment flamingo.JPG


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 14, 2007)

I like to wear my thinking hat, I think it might be broken though





ok, next up, the first thing that comes to mind when I say "blood sports"


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Aug 15, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> ok, next up, the first thing that comes to mind when I say "blood sports"



I think of the song 'Blood Sports for all' by Carter USM. For any American, atlantians and other strange creatures of the last days (and anyone under 25) you probably won't know them.

But they performed 'Bloodsport for All' at the Smash Hits Poll winners Party in 1991. Then hit the presenter, Phillip Schofield. It was a classy moment, etched forever in my memory, and now prouldy in the annuls of MSPaint!







Next, please provide me with a picture of your last meal.
In MSPAint!


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 15, 2007)

...its a cup of coffee and a croissant from Dunkin Donuts. lol 

ok, now I wanna see what your favorite figure from History would look like if they joined your favorite rock band (for example, what would Napoleon look like if he played bass for Led Zeppelin?)  

View attachment mylastmeal.JPG


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Aug 16, 2007)

LJ Rock said:


> ok, now I wanna see what your favorite figure from History would look like if they joined your favorite rock band (for example, what would Napoleon look like if he played bass for Led Zeppelin?)



Ta-daaaa!


Here is what Caligula would look like if he joined The Wildhearts...






(He's not the most hinged person in history....)


Okay Dokay! I would like to see a picture of your favourite BBW/BHM


----------



## moore2me (Aug 20, 2007)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Ta-daaaa!
> 
> 
> Okay Dokay! I would like to see a picture of your favourite BBW/BHM



I cheated here. I thought about drawing my favorite BBW - but, then it came to me. Why draw my favorite BBW, when I can steal images from your avatars? Here's my montage.


The next challenge, how about how much you have changed from baby, child to adult? (Self portrait thing) 

View attachment dims project 2.jpg


----------



## Mishty (Aug 22, 2007)

Here I am....I think I started out kinda nice....:huh: 






Ok, I want to see: your fantasy dinner! your fave food, and the top four people(dead or alive) you would invite....and you're fave cocktails! all at one big comfy table!!


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 22, 2007)

Ok here's my four dinner guests, my Dad, Mom, Sister and Brother. I worked on this for half an hour before I figured out you can magnify and work close up then zoom back! LOL! I was too lazy to fix stuff by then!

We are eating the famous Roast beef dinner (with mashed potatoes, green beans and carrotsand a loaf of french bread) where my dad, with mounded overflowing plate asked my mom where the diet margarine was. We ask for this (the diet margarine) every holiday meal - it's a tradition. I miss my Dad.

And yes, I KNOW it's really baaaad art!!! LOL! Oh, we're a non drinking family - so no cocktails (and apparently no plates or flatware either! LOL!!!) 

View attachment dinner.JPG


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh no, you forgot to say what to draw next.


----------



## SuperMishe (Sep 2, 2007)

Ok - I'd like to see two kitties wrestling! LOL!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 2, 2007)

moore2me said:


> I cheated here. I thought about drawing my favorite BBW - but, then it came to me. Why draw my favorite BBW, when I can steal images from your avatars? Here's my montage.
> 
> 
> The next challenge, how about how much you have changed from baby, child to adult? (Self portrait thing)



OMG Im on this! Thankyou so much you have no idea how delighted I am!! I have made this my desktop background... slightly blurry but I love it!


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Sep 2, 2007)

SuperMishe said:


> Ok - I'd like to see two kitties wrestling! LOL!



ok now I want to see two fishes having sex 

View attachment catwestiling.JPG


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 3, 2007)

Here are your two fishies having sex.  Now I'd like to see...you in your favorite sitcom or television show. 

View attachment fishies.JPG


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Feb 14, 2008)

PrettyKitty said:


> Now I'd like to see...you in your favorite sitcom or television show.



In an effort to kick start a dying thread...

Has to be me in Dr Who..complete with theme tune (kind of..). More specifically from the Christmas Special, which is why I bear a striking resemblance to Kylie Minogue...






Now, I topically challenge you to make a valentines card to your secret (or not so secret  )crush. 

IN MSPAINT!!!

:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## moore2me (Feb 15, 2008)

Now, I topically challenge you to make a valentines card to your secret (or not so secret )crush. 

IN MSPAINT!!!


Moore's challenge for the next artist is make a sketch of you going bowling. 

View attachment HEARTX.jpg


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 3, 2008)

Uber cool thread! haha!


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 3, 2008)

bit rushed but thats the point,
next I would like to see

a map of dimensions!, what the boards would look like as a country, think middle earth if you draw a blank on where to start,
heheh "draw a blank" I crack me up


----------



## moore2me (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's my vampire teeth party. You're invited - guest of honor.

Next challenge - Raccoon raiding a corn patch. 

View attachment VAMPIRE PARTY.JPG


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 14, 2008)

Sam Fisher meets Bert Raccoon





Next up, I'd like to see your "Dream Machine"


----------



## moore2me (Jul 16, 2008)

My Dream Machine

Next up: I gave my love a red, red rose. 

View attachment ambien.JPG


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2010)

I was thinking about this thread the other day, and how much it made me giggle. 

Next person, if they so choose, should draw me an ostrich at a buffet. 

View attachment dimspaint.jpg


----------



## Mishty (Dec 4, 2010)

is it sad I'd rather play this game than go out on a Saturday?!?1

I'm stoked. 

::MS PAINT:: REACTIVATE


----------



## supersoup (Dec 4, 2010)

Mishty said:


> is it sad I'd rather play this game than go out on a Saturday?!?1
> 
> I'm stoked.
> 
> ::MS PAINT:: REACTIVATE



pffft, no. some nights, staying in and tooling around on the internets beats everything.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 25, 2011)

is resurrecting a thread this dead counted as necromancy?







anyway if there's someone up to the challenge I'd like a Zombie Lawyer


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jul 27, 2011)

I gave it a go. I only have a laptop, so tough to draw with just a touchpad 

Draw a fat (well, fatter) version of Super Mario! 

View attachment zombie lawyer.jpg


----------



## SillyLady (Jul 29, 2011)

Okay... I worked for so long on everything else that by the time I was ready for Mario I was too lazy to work on it anymore. LOL!!!!!!! But here it is..  


Next person... draw your dream beach


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 29, 2011)

I had a good idea but spent so long on the background I got lazy






next up I'd like to see Pac-man trying to get through customs


----------



## moore2me (Jul 29, 2011)

It is attached below.

In return, I would like to what superhero could get the budget passed thru our very confused, disoriented US Congress. 

View attachment pacman2.jpg


----------



## SillyLady (Jul 30, 2011)

Roflmao!!! I Love It!!!!!!!


----------



## Lamia (Jul 30, 2011)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> I had a good idea but spent so long on the background I got lazy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol was sitting here looking at this thinking...why is Jesus dreaming about a nude fatty beach.... :bow:


----------



## Lamia (Jul 30, 2011)

I would like to see a clown getting maimed in some way


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 30, 2011)

I would like to see Yoda explaining a joke to Chewbacca.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Aug 1, 2011)

I would like to see the Quaker Oats man taking part in some sort of extreme sport. 

View attachment yoda joke.jpg


----------



## SillyLady (Aug 1, 2011)

hehehehehehehee!!! I hope you like it. 

Next person draw..... a goth Harry Potter giving Voldemort fashion advice.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 1, 2011)

next up I'd like to see one of the cartoon characters you grew up with drunk, dressed as batman


----------



## SillyLady (Aug 1, 2011)

This one was fun.  But I think my favorite is still the quaker oat guy..  


Next person is to draw a SSBHM Oompa Loompa LMAO!!!


----------



## rickydaniels (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## SillyLady (Aug 2, 2011)

The nexxxxxxxxxxxt persssssssssson has to draw out a knock knock joke with their own little twist on it.


----------



## SillyLady (Aug 4, 2011)

I hope this thread doesn't die..  It is one of my favorites now..


----------



## mulrooney13 (Aug 4, 2011)

I try to make one when I can. Usually I'm too slow to be able to do it in the amount of time I'm normally on. But I too enjoy a good MS painting


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 4, 2011)

Not sure if this is what you meant, but here is my insomnia-lead twist on the most ANNOYING KNOCK KNOCK JOKE EVER. 


Next Person has to draw................... a vegetable using a cheesy pick-up line on another food-object.


Edit* I apologize for the small size, the file totally looked bigger to me for some reason.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 4, 2011)

next up, Ms paint the image your username conjures up


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 4, 2011)

My most recent Tiny & Edie cartoon and my take on the final episode of 'Lost'.

RV :eat1: 

View attachment Wrinkles.jpg


View attachment Lost.jpg


----------



## SillyLady (Aug 4, 2011)

>>next up, Ms paint the image your username conjures up<<
Hopefully, a real life experience is okay to use..  




Next person, MS PAINT a mythical creature but with a DIMz spin on it.


----------



## Cat (Aug 4, 2011)

Kelligrl vs Loch Ness Monster. Not sure which is more mythical 'round Dimz.

I'd like to see a turducken in a foot race against your favorite fruit. 

View attachment mythical.jpg


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 4, 2011)

arg I spent too long on this ssbbc not to post her






the challenge remains:


Cat said:


> I'd like to see a turducken in a foot race against your favorite fruit.


----------



## SillyLady (Aug 4, 2011)

Both look awesome!  

Um.. what's a Turducken?


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 4, 2011)

I had to look it up its a three bird roast comprising of a de-boned chicken inside a de-boned duck inside a de-boned turkey


----------



## moore2me (Aug 4, 2011)

SillyLady said:


> Both look awesome!
> 
> Um.. what's a Turducken?





Lastminute.Tom said:


> I had to look it up its a three bird roast comprising of a de-boned chicken inside a de-boned duck inside a de-boned turkey



Turducken is very popular holiday fare in Arkansas. Some of our local delis or fine grocery stores carrying specialty meats sell out their turduckens at Thanksgiving and Christmas time. (Most of the birds are also hickory smoked.)

LastMinuteTom, I am almost afraid to ask you this, but in your cartoon of Harry Potter, I did not understand the phrase . . . 

"You look nicer than a two sickle whore-crux." Could you give me the GP version of an explanation? Thanks. M2M


----------



## mulrooney13 (Aug 4, 2011)

I took a little artistic liberty with the Turducken, and since the only reason I knew what one was is from Thanksgiving football games, I threw Pat Summerall and John Madden in there as well.

I would like to see...Rich Uncle Pennybags (a.k.a. The Monopoly Man) attempting to buy an iPad. 

View attachment Turducken.jpg


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 5, 2011)

Cat said:


> I'd like to see a turducken in a foot race against your favorite fruit.




Next up: Undiscovered Australian Wildlife! 

View attachment Turd.jpg


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 5, 2011)

Whoops. Did not see. mulrooney13 was first.


----------



## Cat (Aug 5, 2011)

Fabulous interpretations! Love it!

So, we're waiting on:

I would like to see...Rich Uncle Pennybags (a.k.a. The Monopoly Man) attempting to buy an iPad.


----------



## SillyLady (Aug 5, 2011)

I tried.... :x this one was difficult for me.. lol

Next up: Undiscovered Australian Wildlife! <--I like this idea.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Ha! That's awesome


----------



## SillyLady (Aug 7, 2011)

hehe thanks  I am glad you like it!


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 7, 2011)

Croikey... we've dun descuvud a kowalaroo mate!!!
(English subtitles)
By Joe, we've seem to have stumbled upon a new species that we shall refer to as the Koalaroo dear ol' chaps!

UP NEXT: A taco playing limbo!!! 

View attachment Koalaroo.jpg


----------



## SillyLady (Aug 7, 2011)

I love it!! LOL!!


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 7, 2011)

SillyLady said:


> I love it!! LOL!!



Thankies. I just noticed the we've that should have been a We... I am starting to hate this Android


----------



## GlassDaemon (Aug 7, 2011)

This thread is hysterical, I would do one but I'd probably rage quit and throw my mouse when it didn't turn out as good as I wanted.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 7, 2011)

My failed attempt at a limbo-ing taco. 



I'd like to see a "newer" celebrity accepting an award ---- as another species. (animal, insect, plant, etc.)


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 8, 2011)

Your Plump Princess said:


> My failed attempt at a limbo-ing taco.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see a "newer" celebrity accepting an award ---- as another species. (animal, insect, plant, etc.)



LMMFAO!!! I'M LOSING MY MEAT!!!


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 8, 2011)

I was just killing for time... don't mean to ruin the next topic 

View attachment 00000.jpg


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 8, 2011)

I know Your Plump Princess already did the Taco but I started this earlier and thought I would post anyway (Clearly why I don't draw LOL)


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd like to see a "newer" celebrity accepting an award ---- as another species. (animal, insect, plant, etc.)

Worst drawing ever haha- my version is Ke$ha as a monkey accepting the 'drunken artist of the year' award. The highest and most prestigious of drunken awards I might add  






Next person- give me a unicorn eating pasta with a garden gnomb


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 8, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I know Your Plump Princess already did the Taco but I started this earlier and thought I would post anyway (Clearly why I don't draw LOL)



Nice!

I came up with two concepts. but I couldn't figure out how to draw them.

Version 1: The taco bends back so far that the shell breaks and the taco splits in half. A spread of red at the break. Comment: PG-13! Not BLOODD! TACO SAUSE!

Version 2: A taco literally playing the game "LIMBO" on an XBOX 360.

Congrats on coming up with something cooler!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 8, 2011)

pdgujer148 said:


> Nice!
> 
> I came up with two concepts. but I couldn't figure out how to draw them.
> 
> ...



Haha the first one sounds hilarious!! Mine is pretty lame- I have no creativity, and can't draw for beans (Or tacos as would have it LOL)


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 8, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I know Your Plump Princess already did the Taco but I started this earlier and thought I would post anyway (Clearly why I don't draw LOL)



I'm so hungry now


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 8, 2011)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> I'd like to see a "newer" celebrity accepting an award ---- as another species. (animal, insect, plant, etc.)
> 
> Worst drawing ever haha- my version is Ke$ha as a monkey accepting the 'drunken artist of the year' award. The highest and most prestigious of drunken awards I might add
> 
> ...



That is so her... Ugh she disgusters me


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 8, 2011)

ROFLMAO! I can't rep you again yet but that and your limbo-ing taco were hilarious! 

This thread is so full of win. xD


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 8, 2011)

urm, I bet the next person can't draw... a tramp version of Sherlock Holmes

(oh and M2M, two sickle whorecrux is a play on the saying "you do "insert variable" better than a two dollar whore" as apparently two dollar whore's are the most cost effective ladies of negotiable affection)


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't let the thread die guys! lol

Next I want to see a snowman who's melting because he's eating a bowl of hot chilli


----------



## SillyLady (Aug 11, 2011)

This may not make sense. I kept thinking about the snowman that eat's campbell's soup and melts away.  

Anyways!! here it is 



Next person.. please draw the tooth fairy and what she really does with ALL of those teeth!


----------



## mulrooney13 (Aug 12, 2011)

She used to just dump them into the river, but now she is *going green* by recycling the teeth to various industries, as well as a few unusual sources.

Next, I would like to see a flying dog, a magic hat, and Samuel Adams in a bar. 

View attachment Tooth Fairy.jpg


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 12, 2011)

mulrooney13 said:


> She used to just dump them into the river, but now she is *going green* by recycling the teeth to various industries, as well as a few unusual sources.
> 
> Next, I would like to see a flying dog, a magic hat, and Samuel Adams in a bar.



LMAO!!! I was like wtf!? at first. Good one


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 13, 2011)

next person can draw a fennec fox animé girl

(Shifu from kung fu panda is a fennec fox)


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 13, 2011)

Tom beat me but I'm posting it anyway. That's 20 minutes of my life I'm not getting back. I deserve some rep. 

View attachment 96300


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 14, 2011)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> next person can draw a fennec fox animé girl



Sorry it's terrible, but here you go anyway: 

View attachment fennec.jpg


The next person can draw themselves doing what they wanted to do for a career as a child.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 14, 2011)

mulrooney13 said:


> Next, I would like to see a flying dog, a magic hat, and Samuel Adams in a bar.



Just wondering if you intentionally picked these three characters because they also are the names of breweries? Flying Dog out of MD, Magic Hat out of VT, and Samuel Adams out of MA.

I was just going to draw a picture of sad looking drunk guy holding a Miller with the caption, "So would I, buddy, so would I..."


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 14, 2011)

View attachment 96302


The next person draw their vision of the future.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 19, 2011)

next person draw a heavy metal robot


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 20, 2011)

King Tom is a sadist!

Next person draw a DETAILED representation of their favorite musical instrument. DETAILED! 

View attachment hvy-mtl-rbot2.jpg


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 20, 2011)

I rushed the ending because I saw that it was already answered. But here you go!!! WOOT 

View attachment robo.jpg


----------



## SillyLady (Aug 21, 2011)

What's the next thing to draw?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 21, 2011)

Look up at Rai's post. She gave one.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 21, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Look up at Rai's post. She gave one.


Not everyone on Dims knows/remembers my name BBM (and _SHAME_ ON THEM!). 

"Next person draw a DETAILED representation of their favorite musical instrument. DETAILED!"

(That's for those of you whose favorite musical instrument would suddenly a tambourine.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 21, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Not everyone on Dims knows/remembers my name BBM (and _SHAME_ ON THEM!).



LOLOL. I always forget that's not your Dims username, too.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 29, 2011)

*HELLO!*
*HELLO!*
*HELLO!*
*HELLO!*
*HELLO!*
*HELLO!*
*HELLO!*



Where is every body? Did I break the thread :sad:?​


----------



## Mishty (Aug 29, 2011)

Um, yeah. :doh:
artist I ain't 

Up next: MS Paint yourself into your favorite fairy tale!!!! 

View attachment Uffntitled.jpg


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 9, 2011)

well that's a saturday night I wont get back 





our next contestant's challenge is to MSpaint yourself from five years ago
good luck brave challenger


----------



## moore2me (Sep 10, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> I rushed the ending because I saw that it was already answered. But here you go!!! WOOT



Interrupting the thread for a moment to say that this drawing by ManBeef shocked me when I scrolled across it. It looks like something hanging in the Museum of Modern Art. It could easily grace the walls with many of the pictures I have seen there. In other words, this "simple little MS Paint" picture is wonderful!

I think Mr. ManBeef is an exceptional artist with great potential. His use of color - and suggestion of action - and use of symmetry rock this thread. I have submitted drawings here before - mine are just simple cartoons, some funny, some just me learning to use this computer. ManBeef's submission is a whole different universe above my simple stuff. I think he could play with the some of the big dogs starting out in modern art.


I took the liberty of framing ManBeef's piece - just to show myself what it would look like hanging up on a wall. The matting and frame could be changed, but it looks great.

Back to the Paint Thread challenge now! 

View attachment modernartiii (2).jpg


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 11, 2011)

The real pic...
View attachment 97063


MSPaint version (scary)...
View attachment 97064


Next person draw what they would do for a Klondike Bar.


----------



## ManBeef (Sep 12, 2011)

moore2me said:


> Interrupting the thread for a moment to say that this drawing by ManBeef shocked me when I scrolled across it. It looks like something hanging in the Museum of Modern Art. It could easily grace the walls with many of the pictures I have seen there. In other words, this "simple little MS Paint" picture is wonderful!
> 
> I think Mr. ManBeef is an exceptional artist with great potential. His use of color - and suggestion of action - and use of symmetry rock this thread. I have submitted drawings here before - mine are just simple cartoons, some funny, some just me learning to use this computer. ManBeef's submission is a whole different universe above my simple stuff. I think he could play with the some of the big dogs starting out in modern art.
> 
> ...



Once again thank you oh so much. I am blushing like no other.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thread Necro! Won't let my fav thread die!! 

Me chasing the Klondike bear with a net! Me wants CHOCOLATE NOW! BEAR BEWARE! :eat1:

View attachment klondike bear.jpg


Next person show me Santa on 'off season'


----------



## Avichai (Oct 28, 2011)

Some people aren't sticking to the 'horrible MSPaint' motif here :huh:






Draw me a blind man kissing a doorbell.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 29, 2011)

Next - kitten with a whip. 

View attachment blind man.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 29, 2011)

Hope this counts~ 

My request is to see _your_ favorite animal, in a pin-up pose.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 31, 2011)

My request is to see your favorite animal, in a pin-up pose.
(See my pin-up party donkey below.)

My request is for a animal you would like to ride on a carosel. 

View attachment PIN THE TAIL.jpg


----------



## pdgujer148 (Nov 28, 2011)

moore2me said:


> My request is for a animal you would like to ride on a carosel.


This is awful...just bumping the thread.

Next Up: Draw a Salvador Dali Christmas... 

View attachment animal.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 28, 2011)

pdgujer148 said:


> This is awful...just bumping the thread.
> 
> Next Up: Draw a Salvador Dali Christmas...




View attachment dali tree.jpg


Next up: Draw your favorite thing you have ever woken up to.


----------



## swamptoad (May 17, 2014)

View attachment fave wake up.jpg



Draw your favorite animal.


----------



## luvmybhm (May 17, 2014)

my favorite animal is one of those crazy fish from the bottom of the ocean that glows...but i don't have that kind of skill...so i drew a cat. poorly. lol.

View attachment 114590


draw a garden gnome


----------



## dharmabean (May 18, 2014)

View attachment gnome.jpg


Garden Gnome 


Draw a batman's logo


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2014)

View attachment batman.jpg



post a picture of a racecar


----------



## Snow Angel (May 22, 2014)

View attachment Untitled.jpg








draw a pic of a tree.


----------



## dharmabean (May 22, 2014)

View attachment tree.jpg


Draw a picture of a pug.


----------



## dharmabean (May 29, 2014)

anyone? If a pug is too challenging...

MS Paint your state flag.


----------



## big_lad27 (May 29, 2014)

One sketchy looking pug :doh:







Draw a Praying Mantis lifting weights


----------



## loopytheone (May 29, 2014)

Don't judge me! :doh:

I want to see a family/friends portrait drawn by someone here! (no names of course!)


----------



## dharmabean (May 29, 2014)

big_lad27 said:


> One sketchy looking pug :doh:




Oh my gawrsh!! :wubu: this!!


----------



## dharmabean (Jun 9, 2014)

View attachment fuckedupfam.jpg


Paint something from the last dream you remember.


----------

